# In Memory of Junior



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Junior was an amazing little guy. He was my first fish, and I absolutely fell in love with him. He taught me so much and provided much entertainment. He was curious, fearless, and as my mom put it, an absolute "riot". He jumped for fingers, came to visit me at the top of his tank when I called, guarded his bubble nests from the "fish in the mirror" with absolute bravery, and overall, was just an awesome fish and a wonderful companion. I very much adored his company.

He left me on December 22nd of 2012. My little river monster was never sick, to my knowledge, and I believe he went peacefully. I only had him for several months, but I spoiled that brilliant boy and treasured every moment with him. Stars that shine twice as bright shine for half as long.

I'll never forget you, Junior.









Junior my stunning dragon-scale plakat. Swim in peace, baby. xoxo


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Aww poor Junior Sip.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

mine died on the same day. swim in peace junior.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sip, little Junior.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sip


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

Swim in peace, Junior.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Junior. He was beautiful.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

SIP Junior. What a beautiful fish!


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

S.I.P Junior, you were beautiful.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

He's such a gorgeous fish, and I know he enjoyed being your pet. swim in peace.


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

SIP, Junior. He sounded awesome! At least he went peacefully


----------

